# How do i upload/record tv programmes onto pc?



## thirtiesmale (Aug 31, 2008)

I wana record tv programmes from my tv and/or digital reciever to my pc.
Im told that i need a wintv or plustv gadget, but it depends on my pc and software. How do i know which one to get?
My pc is acer asx3200, 3gb, this one looks exactly like it
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=974939&category_oid=
but on the left theres stickers that say amd athlon x2 64, graphics by nvidia. and mine cost £40 more


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What is it that you are questioning?

BG


----------



## thirtiesmale (Aug 31, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> What is it that you are questioning?
> 
> BG


Hi BG, not so much questioning, more querying which wintv or plustv thing will work on my pc.
If someone here could workout which wintv or plustv will help me upload/record tv programmes from my tv and/or digital reciever, that'd be great.

Can the win/plus edit what you record, or would i need to use a media player?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you wanting to capture tv video to your pc? To do that you need either a video capture card, or a video capture device. 

Windows Movie Maker is able to capture video from an external source, such as a tv. You will need the proper cables and either the tv tuner/video capture card or video capture device.


----------

